# la causa principale de li divorzi è il matrimonio ...



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

*la causa principale de li divorzi è il matrimonio ...*

Boom di divorzi in Italia: un divorzio ogni 4 minuti. Soprattutto al Sud. Dati dal rapporto Eures 2006 Istituto di Ricerche Economiche e Sociali intitolato "Finché vita non ci separi". 
I matrimoni in Italia sono diminuiti di un terzo negli ultimi 30 anni passando da 6,7 ogni mille abitanti del 1975 a 4,3 ogni 1.000 abitanti nel 2005. In compenso sono aumentati gli «addii» : dal 1995 al 2004 sono in crescita costante sia le separazioni (+59%) sia i divorzi (+66,8%). 
Un consiglio per tutti: evitate di sposarvi. Darete meno soldi agli avvocati. Sì alle convinvenze, sì ai Pacs e soprattutto basta con i matrimoni in Chiesa: sono obsoleti.

Qualche ulteriore motivo per non sposarsi in Chiesa (consigliato a cattolici veraci). Infinito, assoluto, eterno, sono categorie che non fanno parte dell'esperienza sensibile. E poichè i matrimoni non sono né infiniti, né assoluti, né eterni, ricordatevi, che se siete cattolici, nel momento in cui divorziate rischiate di essere scomunicati. In parole povere, non potrete più accedere al sangue e al corpo di Cristo, non vi saranno più assolti i peccatucci e non avrete il vostro bel funerale in Chiesa (questo accadrà se vi dovesse capitare di avere a che fare con un prete ligio ai dettami dell'Alta Istituzione religiosa). Tenete a mente che a voi sarà riservato questo trattamento, mentre assassini e pluriomicidi, stragisti e quant'altro potranno continuare, come se niente fosse, ad essere assolti, a prendere la comunione e all'occorrenza, avere un funerale di tutto riguardo. Spezzare una vita umana, per la Chiesa Cattolica, è meno grave di divorziare. I divorziati sono scomunicati, i pluriomicidi, no! Ma la Chiesa è magnanima ed offre ai suoi adepti di correre ai ripari. Se proprio ci tenete a salvarvi l'anima, potete rivolgervi alla Sacra Rota. Dove non può la fede arriva il dio denaro. 4mila euro a testa e il gioco è fatto. Et voilà il miracolo è compiuto: come per incanto 4mila euro vi fanno tornare illibati come i neonati e degni della comunione, dell'assoluzione e ... del funerale... E' una vera fortuna essere Cattolici. Per andare in Paradiso, basta comprarselo!


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

*100 threads per la vita...*

ora voglio la tessera gratuita per un anno!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Io preferisco una scheda con un 20.000 punti conad. E' periodo di ordinazione dei regali. Avrei giusto 4/5 cosine da prendere dal catalogo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ora voglio la tessera gratuita per un anno!


Ok ti verra' inviata a casa con la foto di Fa...


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

*ma nooo?*

pure la foto? CHE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

*compassina*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Io preferisco una scheda con un 20.000 punti conad. E' periodo di ordinazione dei regali. Avrei giusto 4/5 cosine da prendere dal catalogo.


non fare la furbetta..
prima il nuovo thread e poi i punti


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> pure la foto? CHE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace...era una di quelle clausole scritte piccine, piccine...


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

la metterò nel portafogli assieme alle carte di credito


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> la metterò nel portafogli assieme alle carte di credito


O sul cruscotto della macchina come i santini...


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

*no!*

quella con la calamita e la scritta "non correre" è solo per airforever


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Si...*



mailea ha detto:


> quella con la calamita e la scritta "non correre" è solo per airforever


...al santino con scritto "lui ti guarda"...


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Ehi voi!!!*

A me che vi ho letto per tutto il thread spetta qualcosa o fa sempre parte dell'Opera Pia??
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me che vi ho letto per tutto il thread spetta qualcosa o fa sempre parte dell'Opera Pia??
> Bruja


Se Mailea e' d'accordo ti possiamo spedire una nostra foto da mettere sotto il cuscino...con preghiera dedicata ai balenotteri azzurri sul retro...mi pare un affare!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Mailea e' d'accordo ti possiamo spedire una nostra foto da mettere sotto il cuscino...con preghiera dedicata ai balenotteri azzurri sul retro...mi pare un affare!!!


 
ok ok...............il San Cristoforo lo lascio sul cruscotto o lo posiziono altrove??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Mailea e' d'accordo ti possiamo spedire una nostra foto da mettere sotto il cuscino...con preghiera dedicata ai balenotteri azzurri sul retro...mi pare un affare!!!


ok per la foto, cmq previo mio controllo della preghiera pro balenotteri azzurri


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

Tutto questo è bellissimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


Un giorno vi racconterò i risvolti comici del mio divorzio.


----------



## MariLea (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Lupa*

e.. ma quanto ci farai aspettare?


----------

